# tips please girls xxx



## bluebear831

hi, im amy,,, im very new to this,,, i've been married almost 4 years, been ttc for 3 years, i have pcos which im taking Metformin for, in sept of last year i had Laparoscopic Ovarian Drilling,, when doing that they saw that i had s2 endometriosis which they lasered,,, 7 weeks ago i had a mc i was 12weeks,,, all the bleeding stopped 3weeks ago STILL waiting for af???? my husband and i want a baby more then everything, im not overweight and im taking mum to be Multivitamins, ,,, so thats me lol,,,, if anyone as ANY tips to help me have my baby,, or just want to say hello feel free xx amy xx


----------



## DaisyBee

:hugs: I am sorry for your loss. I was told it can take a minimum of 4-6 weeks after your bleeding for your AF to show up.


----------



## bluebear831

thanks hun xx


----------



## darcie

I'm sorry for your loss! I've managed to get pregnant 3 times all ended between 4 and 5 weeks. Two of the times I was not really trying and the other times I had been having reflexology. All the months I was really trying using all kinds of different things opks temping cups cbfm and nothing happened. So I guess just try to relax easier said than done though. Good luck x


----------

